# Help! he wont give me my dog back!!



## diamondgeezer (30 June 2011)

Hiya!! Just a quick question really. I have split from my partner of nearly 6 years and he is refusing to give me my dog back. Just wondered if any one has any idea of how i can get her back as no one seems to be bothered. 
I have spoken to the police and they say that they cant do anything. Spoken to my insurance and they are not able to do anything which is infuriating as i have had her insured and paid from my account since she came too us as a puppy.
The vets have said that they can show that the dog was on my account till my ex went in 2 weeks ago to change to him. 
What i really dont get is how a micro chip works as she is chipped to my name and that seems to count for nothing!!! 

Any ideas would be greatly received as i am heart broken!!

Thank you!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (30 June 2011)

Did you have the dog before you paired up ? Sorry but I would physically retrieve my dog no matter what it took, surely microchip in your name is proof of ownership, otherwise what's the point ?  Surely the vets shouldn't have just changed the account into his name, doesn't data protection come into it ? 

Who would provide the best home for the dog, that is what you have to consider


----------



## cefyl (30 June 2011)

http://www.doglaw.co.uk/custody.php

May be worth speaking to this firm.  The vets should not have changed the account into his name at all.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 June 2011)

I dont have any advice Im afraid but just wanted to say what a terrible situation to be in and I feel for you.


----------



## diamondgeezer (30 June 2011)

Thanx everyone.

we got the dog 3 1/2 yrs ago when we were together but i pay for everything. vets, insurance, feed etc. She is a minature jack russell who used to spend all day with me and enjoyed being up at the farm.  He never seemed bothered about her when we were together but when i left he wouldn't let me have her. I'm desperate to get her back. 

I too dont get the point of the micro chip as she is registered too me and i am also annoyed with the vets for changing the details to his name and not even checking with me!!


----------



## Alexart (30 June 2011)

Technically if you have paid for food, vets etc and have all the receipts then she is your dog by law - the police should be able to do something as it is theft - dogs are considered property in the eyes of the law - I would be causing a right to-do at the police station!!  
Also I would be having words with your vet - why did they change an account over to what could be a total stranger without prior consent from yourself - am assuming you did not have the same name?  But you definitely should have rights - plus the chip too is in your name.  If it were me I would steal the dog back - the *******!!!!!!


----------



## ThePinkPony (30 June 2011)

Yeah if that was me i'd be taking her, feck the police, they do nothing!


----------



## Bettyboo222 (30 June 2011)

I would also be taking the dog back as she is your 'property' who paid for her ?


----------



## Vizslak (30 June 2011)

Local police, inform them you are going to take her back as she belongs to you. Then go take her back, if you cant get her then go back to police and ask for their assistance in retrieving her from your ex.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 June 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Local police, inform them you are going to take her back as she belongs to you. Then go take her back, if you cant get her then go back to police and ask for their assistance in retrieving her from your ex.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent advice and the way forward. Do you have keys to the property still? Don't tell him you're going, obviously, just turn up, remove dog. 

You can request that an officer be present in order to prevent a potential breach of the peace. You'll have to wait for one to be free but you are entitled to one.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (30 June 2011)

I know its probably not the best idea but the exact same thing happened to my Gran's next door neighbour - he didn't want the dog, left her in her own mess and failed to give her required medication. She ended up going round and his neighbours let her in to take the dog back. He came looking for her a few times (with the aid of a baseball bat and a few mates, the pillock) but my Gran ended up keeping her so he never found her. My Gran passed away in August, so the dog is now installed back in her neighbours, in her rightful place.
Inform the police of what you're doing and get your dog!
K x


----------



## Toffee44 (30 June 2011)

My boyf lost his dig after b**ch took dog after 1yr split police weren't interested wish I knew about the link posted here. She still paid insurance so had that to fall on! And I just wanted her gone, she made my life horribe so OH said have the dog but off and leave us alone. Really wish I pushed OH to keep him.


----------



## Foxyfilly (1 July 2011)

Give Ann a call, she will know how you stand.

http://www.collienet.com/justicefordogs.htm


----------



## Kaylum (1 July 2011)

The vets dont care whose name the dog is in.  You can phone up and register any animal with them and they wont check who the past owners are. 
I moved vets and they never asked me any questions, and my ex change the name on the account under his dog to him and they never contacted me.  But why would they, they probably wont have peoples new addresses.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 July 2011)

Heh I'm probably not the best person to comment as the very thought turns my blood boiling!  However you have to be careful in these situations - I have heard some horror stories.  So do try to keep it civil but firm.


----------

